# KOffice auf Deutsch ?!?

## NewbieTim

moin,

ich hab koffice und koffice-18n-de (oder so änlich) ge-emerged. aber nixdestotrotz ist mein koffice in englisch und ich find keine Option, wo ich das Sprachpaket auswählen kann....

----------

## schnebeck

Die KOffice-i18n-Pakete sind nicht für KDE3!

Sie sind für KDE2.

Bye

  Thorsten

----------

## NewbieTim

Gibt es denn schon Pakete für KDE3 ?? Wo find ich im portage-tree ?? Oder muss ich die selber ziehen und installieren ??

----------

## wolef

Hallo,

du kannst die .mo Dateien aus

 /usr/kde/2/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/

nach 

/usr/kde/3/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/

kopieren, dann geht KOffice auf Deutsch

Wolef

----------

